# judged for dressing your chi up?



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ugh i just need to vent, i am so annoyed by people judging me for putting clothes on my chihuahuas. whenever my mom posts pictures of the dogs on her site there is always someone who posts "omg poor dogs, i cant beleave you put sweaters on them"
its so annoying and stupid. now kali and sophies breeder keeps leaving snarly little comments on the pictures that i post of them like "poor dogs, wearing sweaters and having to walk on leashes'
i live in nyc it gets pretty cold here, doggies need coats and sweaters. 
i lol'd at the leash thing though, becauses its the law that they need to be on leashes, but the other stuff pissed me off.
do any of you ever get judged for dressing your pets up?
i dont care what people think, i will always dress mine up!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would remind those people that they are tiny frail dogs that can easily suffer hypothermia. Sometimes people think it's just about fashion and they need a reminder that it isn't always the case; do WE only go around wearing clothes in winter "because it's cute and stylish?!" Heck no; we'd never go outside in the winter naked so why should they?! 

Ok well at least they won't get charged with indecent exposure. =P But still. there's a huuuge difference between putting clothes on a dog that make it uncomfortable and are just for the look; and wearing clothes to keep them warm. One's an option.. the other is a necessity!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had people talk about my halloween costumes - mostly non-dog people.
But this year one of the dog-sites on facebook asked for people to send in their dogs in costume, and you wouldn't believe the number of people saying that kind of stuff !

One person said 'they look so miserable'. I couldn't help but think they were just seeing their own misery, because for the life of me none of the dogs looked anything but normal to me.

The leash thing is beyond ridiculous. If people were commenting like that on my photos, I'd simply delete them. If they ask why, tell them 'life's too short for your BS'


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

At the end of the day, you know your dog better than anyone. You'll know what annoys them or what they need.

I don't get judged for putting sweaters on Teddy but I've had a few people give me the "poor dog" comment when they hear about or see me putting Teddy in a purse-style carrier. What makes me laugh is that I just have to set the bag down and Teddy happily jumps in and lays down. He LOVES the bag! I wouldn't make him go in it if he didn't like it. Those people just don't understand my dog like I do, so I ignore them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh darn, I hate when that happens, I just wrote you this huge reply and it got erased!!! urgh!
Basically just saying to not mind these people. I have no problem protecting my Chi's little heart from harsh weather. 
And my Basenjis also definitely need protection since they are an African breed, not made to endure Canadian winters.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I have gotten told "let you dog be a dog" I don't care what people think, audrey is bald from her chin all the way day and would freeze without clothes. She needs sweaters/coats and not just to look cute. The cute factor is the added bonus  and yes she does wear little summer dresses but you know what, she's my dog so there! Ha


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't put my dogs in any clothes besides sweaters or coats that keep them warm. I do have a dress for Penny, but I pretty much only put it on her for a photo or something. They get cold, I see no reason why I can't put a coat on them.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I too have been judged for putting clothes on Daisy. I think, until you have one, you don't really realise how easily they do get cold, and how vulnerable they are to it. 
I don't dress her up for the sake of it, she isn't overly keen on clothes. But sometimes she doesn't take them off, and I think that's because she realises they are warmer than having nothing on. 
Most of her outfits, I've just put on for photos then she doesn't really wear them often. There's just 2 hoodies that she wears often.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

People are always going to have an opinion about something none of my 4 chis can stand goin outside in this Canadian weather even with clothes on the only one who hates clothes is ninja and I think it's bc hes bald so it feels weird on his skin I don't make him wear any clothing except if there's snow on the ground then jacket goes on at the door and off when he comes back in otherwise u can guarantee he's gonna run back in and crap in the house I also put socks on his paws in the snow he screams so loud and lifts his paws it's too cold for the guy  socks make a huge difference. I may put the odd costume on him for a photo he's a big poser


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My crew went naked all summer!

But it's cool now, and their sweaters and hoodies are on. The little things burrow under blankets inside my warm house...Why in the world wouldn't they appreciate some extra protection when I take them outside? And, yes, I leave their sweaters and hoodies on all the time in the cooler weather. Thank goodness Diesel has finally decided he will wear his rather than take it off and poop on it every time I crate him!

I try to find cute but comfortable clothes for them - but they aren't for anyone else, and they aren't for 'dress up'. If Gracie could talk (and she does try) she'd tell you they are necessity!

And, Sherri, I wish Pedro would let me put socks or something on his little feet. It doesn't snow much here, but when it does, he cannot tolerate it at all. It hurts the little pads of his feet so much that he will just collapse on the ground to get his feet out of the snow. We have to clear out a spot for them.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I get that all the time and it is rather annoying
But the thing that people dont understand is that my babies aren't dressed all day every day.
The only times they have clothes on at home is for photos or on a special occasion (e.g halloween, xmas, etc..) and they only wear coats outside when it is raining heavily or when it snows.
90% of the time they are naked LOL or just have their wee harnesses on
The other thing I tend to get judged and get comments on is having Prada in a bag.
No one will believe me until they actually see this in person, but Prada LOVES to go in a bag and resents walking for more than 15 min. Even at home, if there is a bag on the floor, she will go inside.
When we are out for walkies, if I put my bag down for 1 second she jumps in and wont come back out again LOL.
This is why the majority of the time when we go out with the dogs, Prada eventually ends up getting carried by me in a bag and Gucci and Chanel are the only ones walking 

To be honest, I dont think you should really care about what others think.
I respect their opinions, but I don't care because I know that I would be the last person to hurt my babies.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd tell them they could shove it. I would dress Bijoux up in more outfits if i didn't hink it was a shame to cover her merle. That being said when people see her in a dress and comment I just look and say "well thank god she's my dog not your's because she LOVES wearing clothes, Guess you can't tell because your not her owner" ---I have 0 tolerance for that bs I would defriend that person and tell them to shove off.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I tell people I dress up my dogs because I'm too old to play with Barbies anymore! Seriously, some people aren' t happy unless they are bringing someone else down. I like to dress my dogs and I make no apologies for it. The dogs don't mind and when it's cool I think it makes them more comfortable.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Some people are just judgemental idiots!! None of my 3 mind wearing clothes and happily put up with being dressed up!
But despite only dressing 1 of them in sweaters and coats and only when she starts shivering I still get the 'they're dogs, they have a coat already!' comments. Last winter even with 3 layers on Heidi could only manage about 20 minutes before she just seized up (although the other 2 will happily roll around naked in the snow!!LOL).


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I have had people judge me for dressing up Calista! But seriously, she gets cold!! 

I have hear people say, oh that is disgusting, or similar. I just don't really care what people think though  I know my baby is happy, warm and cute!


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Well as I sat here reading this post, a greyhound went by my window wearing a coat. I bet no one takes the p out of his owner!!! I think the trouble is everyone has seen people like Paris Hilton & assume that all chi's r like hers & all owners r like her. It's as bad a prejudgement as poor staffies & pitbulls. Poppy always wears coats in winter on our walks & my day care lady even asked me this week if we have a coat for her as the weather us so bad!! I hadn't given one to her yet as I was worried about her thinking the exact thing u r worried about. But sometimes it's just practical..... And sometimes it's just fun!! As long as poppy is happy wearing clothes I don't think it's cruel. U know ur baby so done even worry what they think 
I think poppy looks pretty happy even tho she is the only dog dropped off at day care with an accessory bag


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw hon I know some people are just not understanding of stuff that we are. This is totally different....but I have friend who has 5 kids and she's having # 6 and people are freaking out, I don't get it!! It's what her and her husband wants, I say congrats to them! I love big families! lol So I don't get why people judge with that type of stuff. =(


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with what others said, as long as they are not uncomfortable, there is nothing wrong with it. I do think you can go too far with the clothes thing.. For example, I have seen doggy "outfits" that have a dress, hat, underwear, shoes etc.. That seems uncomfortable for the dog. I have seen doggy pants as well, and I could never make my dogs wear those.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Some people are so ridiculous. There are surely bigger things to be concerned about, like actual animal abuse, for one. I would completely ignore and delete anyone that said anything to me on a web site. I don't have time for people like that.

That said, I myself have never been judged on putting clothes on my dogs. In my neighborhood chi's are very popular and most everyone here puts sweaters on them for their walks when it gets cold out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Usually people that judge you have nothing better to do with their time. If they spent half as much time "working" on themselves, instead of worrying about someone dressing their dog, the World would be a nicer, much better place to be. Ignore the "ignorant." I’m sure they do things far worse than dressing a dog. With that said, mine only wear clothes for pics. They hate them, so I choose not to make them wear them.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

People can be so dumb sometimes. Just ignore them. ChiChi spends all winter in sweaters and she loves them, she truly hates to be cold. Love your chi, take good care of her and dress her up if she likes it and you enjoy it too!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Ignor those people who have nothing better to do with their day than criticize how you treat your dogs. Its gets really cold in the Northeast. Of course they need sweaters and/or coats. Tell the people who critize to spend a week walking around outside with no coat, or better yet no clothes, then to get back to you on how it went. 
Good luck to you and your cuties!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

No one has ever said anything to me except how cute they look, etc. when i dress mine. But i totally would not tolerate that crap either!!
Honestly, I think that when people make those comments it's just jealousy! 
I dress my dogs because it's fun and they look cute, sometimes they need it for warmth. I don't feel like chihuahua owners should have to explain why they do anything to or for their dogs. rotest:It's our dog... our decision. Others need to shut their pieholes!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

TLI said:


> With that said, mine only wear clothes for pics. They hate them, so I choose not to make them wear them.


now my lot have no problems with clothes. I could probably put them in a full outfit and they wouldnt care!!
Frankly though the thought of having to hand wash little clothes after the dogs have run around the fields rolling in poop means they only wear the bare minimum!LOL


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

I just dug out a little bitty sweater that I had around here that might fit Jaden, but I'm sure he just chew it up. He's definately a little land shark! I must admit that I was never one for putting clothes on my dogs, other than bandanas, but it would never cross my mind to say something to someone for doing it! If the dog is wearing it and not complaining, who cares? I have a friend that's got a tiny maltese that loves to dress up! So does my minpin. He really does shiver and loves having a sweater on. He gets worried if I even take his collar off him, he loves his bling (tags LOL).


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have never been criticized for putting gear on my little guys, probably because Colorado is so cold. I do have a preference for Chis in camoflage gear, so mostly the reaction is, "How cute!" We stick to jackets and sweaters.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

People judging me for putting coats on my dogs really gets me angry! Our bigger non chi has ZERO fur on his stomach, if there is snow on the ground, he wears a coat. Otherwise he gets freezing. As for our little chi girl, she is already wearing sweaters outside and it is only 40 out!! She just gets so cold. People who say it is cruel to put sweaters on dogs have no ground to stand on unless they just think it is wrong that we bred dogs to be so tiny with just sparse fur, and that is totally a different discussion.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to put a jumper/coat on my English Bull Terrier people found that cute...but a Chihuahua I honestly think its the Paris Hilton stereotype again.
People think we get this breed to be like her and to 'show off' or attract attention to our little dogs etc, certain stereotyped owners etc too!

Before I owned a Chi I didnt know they got cold etc so I doubt the general public do either.
Plus they could argue, when they were in the wild they didnt have clothes on and didnt die out etc? - the answer to that I wouldnt know how to answer?

I dont dress my Chi's up outside of the house unless its just a jumper/coat which they definately need now. I feel sorry for their tiny paws they seem so cold but I doubt my two would walk in booties!


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

The answer to that is that these are domesticated dogs, bred for centurys for certain coat length, undercoats etc. I won't have a heavily coated dog where I live, it's just too hot too long in the summer here, and I don't think it's fair at all, just like I won't leave my littles outside for longer than it takes them to potty when it's cold outside. Now, seeing the little t-shirts and jackets sold at Target, I got Jaden a little shirt. Little stinker figured out how to get out of it!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pixie Luna said:


> I used to put a jumper/coat on my English Bull Terrier people found that cute...but a Chihuahua I honestly think its the Paris Hilton stereotype again.
> People think we get this breed to be like her and to 'show off' or attract attention to our little dogs etc, certain stereotyped owners etc too!
> 
> Before I owned a Chi I didnt know they got cold etc so I doubt the general public do either.
> ...


Well since Chihuahuas originated from Mexico, they didn't exactly have to withstand cold weather in the wild. That is what I usually say when people make fun of me for putting coats on my dogs.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Aha yes!
& Chi's certaintly wouldnt have chosen to come over to chilly Blackpool im sure, even Id rather be living in Mexico right now!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know who some people think they are. Judging and criticizing someone or their pets, especially out loud, is just RUDE. Right now, Odie wears a fleece blanket sweater everytime we go outside. If she doesn't, she'll just stand there shaking and won't bother to go to the bathroom. There are a few other chihuahuas where I live and she gets a lot of compliments, but some people pass and laugh and I know what they're thinking, but I don't care! A lot of the people who think dog sweaters are unnecessary have probably never owned a dog that needed one. Odie doesn't especially like having a sweater put on, but once it's on she's fine. 

She does have a few other outfits people have bought her, but they're more just for fun. I have to admit she wore a little crab dress for quite a few hours while we were out on the ocean in the summer, hehe! But honestly, if someone wants their dog to wear something that's even just for fun and the dog doesn't care, then it's none of my business. I actually wish that I could get Odie to wear boots!! She hates them. We're in the process of weaning her off of pee pads and anything that I can do to make her more comfortable in the Canadian winter so she'll do her business, i'll do!


----------

